# Frost Seeding.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.....a foreign concept in this part of the world, but I have seen spewn ground from heaving and I think that method is very interesting. This article has some very informative charts.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/planting/make-frost-seeding-work


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Even better is a light pass with a tine harrow followed by a roller. Boosts success rate phenomenally


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Done it many times. Works well on top of bean ground. Best it done on top of snow, but we haven't had any snow this year!

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a neighbor who does this with alfalfa seed into winter wheat just about every year. Dairy farmer, re-establishing hay fields. Their rotation is corn, soybean, wheat then hay, back to corn.

As Ralph mentions put it on top of some snow (they broadcast mixed with some nitrogen fertilizer for the wheat).

Larry


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

What would the success be like frost seeding about 4lbs of clover into a fall planted triticale crop that was planted at 100lbs/A. Would they mature about the same? I would like to try it to increase the protein in the hay crop this spring.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

jdhayday said:


> What would the success be like frost seeding about 4lbs of clover into a fall planted triticale crop that was planted at 100lbs/A. Would they mature about the same? I would like to try it to increase the protein in the hay crop this spring.


Why not see what happens on 5 acres or so? If you get germination and established clover - you'll find out what the hay dry-down will be like...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

jdhayday said:


> What would the success be like frost seeding about 4lbs of clover into a fall planted triticale crop that was planted at 100lbs/A. Would they mature about the same? I would like to try it to increase the protein in the hay crop this spring.


Can't say if I have seen frost seeding of clover or not, but have you every grown clover before? Or anyone in your area grown it? In my area is 'difficult' to get properly cured, without dust, but your area could be much different.

Larry


----------



## rteitloff (Jan 17, 2017)

In years past we occasionally use a no-till drill for some seeding. But recently, I have been overseeding timothy, orchard grass, clover, and lespedeza from a broadcast spreader BEFORE the snow. I've heard it both ways, and I've thrown clover on top of a snow for overseeding of a deer food plot before, both with great success. Though I will recommend to not try waiting till right before to put it out... I got caught seeding in freezing rain/sleet that came just hours before the snow and that was miserable. - This year, I have the seed sitting in the shop waiting on a snow in the forecast.

My thoughts are that the snow provides a cover for the seed, moisture, and the seed gets embedded in the soil by not only the snow melting into the ground, but also the constant freeze thaw we get as the snow takes a few days to melt.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I have frost seeded more often than I have used either broadcast or drill. Have always had a good stand with timothy, clover (white,purple), rye grass, bluegrass, etc for pasture and hay.

Of course, Alaska may not mimic your local conditions...

I prefer to seed on frozen ground before snow cover. The later snow and ice holds the seed close to the soil surface. This helps incorporate the seed into the soil with freeze-thaw action. Also, protects against seed loss from late winter - early spring rains.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

jdhayday said:


> What would the success be like frost seeding about 4lbs of clover into a fall planted triticale crop that was planted at 100lbs/A. Would they mature about the same? I would like to try it to increase the protein in the hay crop this spring.


 where I farm triticale will generally need to be harvested for Forage by May 1st. Here I believe if you would Frost seed clover into triticale late winter early spring, at the time the triticale was mature for cutting, that Clover under seeding , would just be getting started right probably only about two three inches


----------

